# The Doc. wont take my order



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2007)

High, just tried to order me up some White Widow from Nirvana seeds from www.drchronic.com and when I clicked on the "buy" button nothing happens, whats the deal here Iam in the States. Please explain, thanks.

also heard you only need to veg. these WW for 2 weeks only from seed and then 6-8 weeks from there you harvest, is this right? Are the WW feminised seeds really all females? Which company is good for fem.WW's? 
Or should I just get the regular from Nirvana.


----------



## Donnyboyrocks (Jan 31, 2007)

Uhhh, don't know what is wrong but there are many other seed buying sites to choose from. 

good luck


----------



## Brouli (Jan 31, 2007)

1.ok  i think that  veg for two weeks is **/
2.feminised seed there is nobody that cant tell in 100% that theyr are all females save money buy few pack of regular ones (thesame results).
3.NIRVANA is the way to go bro cheapest one.


----------



## JD466US (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah look at the shopping cart at the top of the page. I placed a order for the Nirvana WW last night and everything went fine.Took me a whole 3 minutes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2007)

How much is it in U.S. dollars for the White Widow? Is Dr. Chronic the one to use? Also Nirvana is the company to get the WW right? What about the other companies that sell White Widow?


----------

